# natural stone veneer over hardie board



## fishingmason

I'm set to start a job where the homeowner installed hardy backer board on the exterior walls. He wants me to apply natural stone thin veneer right on the hardy board. I have some concern here. Can we simply scratch coat the wall and apply the stone as we would over wire mesh?


----------



## griz

Hey greetings, Go back to the intro section and spill your guts.

I have seen stone, tile, rock installed over hardi backer. It's whats behind the hardi that is important & how the hardi is installed. I'll bet Angus or one of the other guys that really know what they're doing will chime in.


----------



## angus242

"In accordance with National Evaluation Service Report NER-405, HardieBacker board is recognized only as an interior substrate."


----------



## griz

angus242 said:


> "In accordance with National Evaluation Service Report NER-405, HardieBacker board is recognized only as an interior substrate."


Don't doubt you for a second, but I have seen it a number of times in exterior applications. What is the down side?


----------



## angus242

2 reasons.

1) Left to the elements, it can, well let's say "decompose". I've seen it totally break down when left outside.
2) James himself says not to use it outside.


----------



## JumboJack

Why not just use metal lath???


----------



## griz

JJ, not arguing, just seen it set up this way. I agree, metal lath.


----------



## griz

angus242 said:


> 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) Left to the elements, it can, well let's say "decompose". I've seen it totally break down when left outside.
> 2) James himself says not to use it outside.


In the situations I have seen the Hardi is not directly exposed to the weather, it has just been "outside". Can you advise of a suitable exterior grade tile substrate?


----------



## angus242

Having the Hardie already installed, I'd just walk away and look for my next job.


----------



## angus242

Durock is suitable for exterior applications.

While not directly exposed, the Hardie will be subject to moisture & freeze/thaw conditions.

Bottom line, the manufacturer says don't so it.


----------



## griz

angus242 said:


> Having the Hardie already installed, I'd just walk away and look for my next job.


Thanks Angus.
Unfortunately, I can't walk. I'll just have it torn it out and go with lath. This is what I originally advised, but I'm just a big, dumb, white guy and don't know sh** from shinola.


----------



## fishingmason

*fishingmason*

Well thanks guys. I'd rather walk away from a project than do it wrong just to save the customer a buck or two. Budget budget budget is all I hear on this project and I know cutting corners bites you in the azz every time. Glad I found this site, thanks boys!:thumbsup:


----------



## fishingmason

Who's project is this? I thought it was my deal, lmao


----------



## AZ Stone Veneer

Include in your bid to hang mesh over the hardy board... If he doesn't accept your price than just let it go... Hardy board doesn't hold as well as wire mesh... 

I get it all the time where the homeowner try's to save a buck by installing this stuff themselves... However I won't touch it unless they let me hang wire mesh over it... that goes the same for concrete board!!!


----------



## fishingmason

Yea thanks
That's what we ended up doing. He was so cheap he wanted to pull out and save the screws he used on the hardy board. People are funny aren't they? We did it the right way regaurdless so all is well. Thanks again!




AZ Stone Veneer said:


> Include in your bid to hang mesh over the hardy board... If he doesn't accept your price than just let it go... Hardy board doesn't hold as well as wire mesh...
> 
> I get it all the time where the homeowner try's to save a buck by installing this stuff themselves... However I won't touch it unless they let me hang wire mesh over it... that goes the same for concrete board!!!


----------

